# Hotels/Motels and Border Crossings and a few extra questions please?



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi, my wife and I are planning on moving from St. Louis to Mexico City in mid-December. She is from Mexico City and has a condo there, so this will help tremendously with regards to the transition. 

But my wife is terrible with maps and so forth. She's more a visual person. So, the responsibility for getting us down to the Mexican border is my responsibility. We please are wondering what is the easiest/safest border crossing that we should take heading down from St. Louis? My wife, says that once she knows the crossing, she can ask her brothers to tell us what highways are best into Mexico, D.F., from there. 

Also, can you recommend some good hotels/motels in the U.S. and Mexico near the border crossing, or would you suggest that we not stay the night near the border? 

Are we allowed to cross the border with a roof rack or roof container on our SUV? 

Finally, what's the least expensive package mailing company from the U.S. to Mexico? So far, we've found that the USPS is less expensive than Estefeta. 

Thanks.
Vortexijah


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Interstate 44 will take you to Interstate 35 at Oklahoma City and I-35 will take you to the border at Laredo. You can spend the night there before crossing early in the morning.
Once you have your visa and have temporarily imported your car, follow the 82D 'cuota' to Monterrey and Saltillo, then 57D to San Luis Potosi and Mexico City.
There are several motels in Matehuala for your first night in Mexico. You might then want to stop for a second night in San Luis Potosi so that you can enter D.F. at a convenient day and hour, to comply with the driving restrictions and to minimize traffic congestion. There are many hotels surrounding SLP, as well as those in Centro.
Enjoy your trip.
If you Google 'Rutas Punto a Punto', you will have distances and tolls in great detail.


----------



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks RVGRINGO for all your help. My wife and I appreciate it!


----------



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

RVGringo-
You sure are a wealth of information, and I always enjoy reading your posts. We will be traveling a similar route at a similar time, although closer to the holidays. Do you think it will be difficult to find lodging in Matehuala and San Luis Potosi between Christmas and New Year's? Is it feasible to make reservations, or do you think we're better off choosing an overnight location once we are there?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I must admit that, when we travel in Mexico, we generally don't make reservations. Instead, we try to plan to be at our intended stopping place early enough to 'make adjustments' in case there is no room at the inn. If that should happen; as in arriving in the middle of a local fiesta, the hotel desk will usually phone around and find you a room somewhere, even in a nearby town.
Not having a reservation also allows you to take a 'detour on a whim' or to stop at some interesting place along the way without losing a deposit or disappointing a hotel owner. It also makes for a more relaxing drive without the absolute need to arrive 'on time'. In Mexico, stay flexible and relaxed. Enjoy your trip.


----------

